# Info on racehorses from the 60's and 70's?



## Mickle (22 December 2008)

As the title says I am looking for a site with info on racehorses from the 60's and 70's.
I used to go racing with my parents and there was one horse I always followed.  Just wonderd if I could find more info on him.
He used to run at Huntingdon quite regularly.

Any ideas???????????


----------



## JessPickle (22 December 2008)

search his name on www.racingpost.co.uk.  They do go quite far back


----------



## Mickle (22 December 2008)

Thanks for the link.
I can't seem to track him down on there.  I've tried google and drawn a blank.
Prehaps I imagined him???


----------



## JS65 (22 December 2008)

Whats his name?
 Does he have a prefix that you can trace him by?


----------



## luckilotti (22 December 2008)

i have some books that list a load of racehorses from the 60's 70's so dont mind having a look if you let us know what he was called.


----------



## martlin (22 December 2008)

you could also go on allbreedpedigree website and look him up, will show 5 generation pedigree, possibly a photo and some performance history as well as siblings and progeny if mare/stallion


----------



## Spyda (23 December 2008)

Wetherby's I think, would be your best bet. If it raced, they'll know it.


----------



## bushbaby28 (23 December 2008)

look on the throroughbred database, 
racing post, 
do a google search with the horses anme + the word race 
UK racing.com? 

i found my boy on the thouroughbred database- http://www.pedigreequery.com/


----------

